# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Animaux d'animalerie 01

## Hygie

Bonjour,

En parallèle de ma pension féline et NAC, j'exerce une  activité salariée à temps partiel dans une structure de jardinage où il y  a une partie animalerie. 

Il arrive que des animaux soient mis  en infirmerie car nécessitant des  soins et une prise en charge plus  importante et onéreuse ou parfois des  portées surprises ( femelle  gestante de chez l'éleveur ) et il est  difficile (ou pas possible) de les mettre en vente  par la suite.

J'ai déjà pris en charge (chez moi) plusieurs fois  des animaux (  hamster, gerbille, lapin ) mais les soins vétérinaires  sont trop  onéreux, je manque de temps et de place pour continuer de  fonctionner  comme ça. J'ai d'ailleurs toujours 3 gerbilles femelles depuis plus d'un an à  la maison  et je n'ai pas encore trouvé de famille adoptive pour elles  malgré de  nombreuses personnes et associations sollicitées.
Si des personnes sont intéressées pour prendre un animal nécessitant   des soins, je veux bien le faire sortir à la demande seulement.

Je  ne cautionne pas la vente d'animaux en animalerie, j'essaie  simplement à  mon échelle de trouver des familles aimantes pour les  accueillir pour  un avenir meilleur pour eux.

Actuellement il y a deux lapins  nains, un tricolore et un albinos en  quarantaine depuis plusieurs  semaines. D'après la vétérinaire il y  aurait des problèmes dentaires. Le  tricolore éternue régulièrement et  le blanc a une sorte de conjonctivite  prononcée. Je n'en sais pas  vraiment plus sur leur état et sur la prise en charge qu'il faudra leur accorder.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Au moins ils ne sont pas tués ...

----------


## gali1301

> Bonjour,
> 
> En parallèle de ma pension féline et NAC, j'exerce une  activité salariée à temps partiel dans une structure de jardinage où il y  a une partie animalerie. 
> 
> Il arrive que des animaux soient mis  en infirmerie car nécessitant des  soins et une prise en charge plus  importante et onéreuse ou parfois des  portées surprises ( femelle  gestante de chez l'éleveur ) et il est  difficile (ou pas possible) de les mettre en vente  par la suite.
> 
> J'ai déjà pris en charge (chez moi) plusieurs fois  des animaux (  hamster, gerbille, lapin ) mais les soins vétérinaires  sont trop  onéreux, je manque de temps et de place pour continuer de  fonctionner  comme ça. J'ai d'ailleurs toujours 3 gerbilles femelles depuis plus d'un an à  la maison  et je n'ai pas encore trouvé de famille adoptive pour elles  malgré de  nombreuses personnes et associations sollicitées.
> Si des personnes sont intéressées pour prendre un animal nécessitant   des soins, je veux bien le faire sortir à la demande seulement.
> 
> ...


bonjour et merci pour eux 

des asso spe lapins ont été contacté ? En expliquant que les lapins ne seront pas vendus, enfin je pense au vu du poste.?

essayez de prendre des photos ça peut aider aux craquages

peut on diffuser sur les groupes FB?

----------


## Hygie

Bonjour,

Non je n'ai pas encore contacté d'associations pour ces deux loulous.

Ils ne seront effectivement pas remis à la vente et j'espère qu'ils ne vont plus croupir trop longtemps là-bas  =(

Je n'ai qu'une seule photo du blanc pour le moment

----------


## gali1301

Petits loulous 

je pense que des asso lapins pourraient être ok si elles ont de la place 

essayez aninounou
Le bazar des nac 
marguerite et cie
et la grange peut être 

y en a surement d autres que je connais pas mais celle la soignent et offrent des habitats adaptés et sélectionnent leurs adoptants 

il y a aussi des groupes fb
j avais fait un sauvetage d une quinzaine de pinous il y a quelques années et j avais trouvé de l aide avec des asso mais aussi avec les groupe FB ou j avais ou trouvé des familles d accueil/adoptants

----------


## Hygie

Oui il faut que je les contacte, je manque un peu de temps pour le moment mais ça va se faire.

Voila l'autre loulou

----------


## aurore27

> Oui il faut que je les contacte, je manque un peu de temps pour le moment mais ça va se faire.
> 
> Voila l'autre loulou


Il est trop chou ! ::

----------


## Ioko

Adorables tous les 2,j éspère qu ils trouveront de bonnes familles !

----------


## Hygie

Les 2 loulous ont été pris en charge par une association ! 

Encore merci à elle !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Super

----------

